# Vnitřnosti - hanácky



## Interfector

Jak se řeknou hanácky vnitřnosti? Ten výraz jsem slyšel, musel jsem si ho nechat vysvětlit, ale bohužel jsem ho zase zapomněl. 
Jsem zvědavý, jestli se mezi takovými vynikajícími znalci jazyka na tomto fóru najde někdo, kdo mou otázku zodpoví.


----------



## nedvidek

Ahoj,

Můj tchán, ktery je Hanák (celá rodina me ženy pochazi z Olomóca) si vzpomněl pouze na *pajšl*, což pravděpodobně není to, co hledáte. Pajšl není výlučně hanácký pojem, používá se po celých Čechách pro druh jídla (plíčky na smetaně) a přeneseně pro plíce a vnitřnosti celkem (bolí mě pajšl, zvednul mu pajšl) . Termín pochází z německého Das Bauschel, což je vídeňský recept na tentýž nevábný pokrm.


----------



## werrr

Expert na hanáčtinu nejsem, ale žádnou záludnost bych v tom neviděl. Mělo by to být prostě „vnitřnostě“ (vňitřnosťe).



nedvidek said:


> …Termín pochází z německého Das Beuschel, což je vídeňský recept na tentýž nevábný pokrm.


----------



## Interfector

nedvidek said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Můj tchán, ktery je Hanák (celá rodina me ženy pochazi z Olomóca) si vzpomněl pouze na *pajšl*, což pravděpodobně není to, co hledáte. Pajšl není výlučně hanácký pojem, používá se po celých Čechách pro druh jídla (plíčky na smetaně) a přeneseně pro plíce a vnitřnosti celkem (bolí mě pajšl, zvednul mu pajšl) . Termín pochází z německého Das Bauschel, což je vídeňský recept na tentýž nevábný pokrm.


Děkuji za odpověď, to slovo, které jsem měl na mysli byl skutečně *pajšl*. Nevěděl jsem, že se používá i pro plíčky na smetaně (což opravdu není jedno z mých oblíbených jídel). Děkuji i za vysvětlení historie slova.


----------

